# Chessies



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Who has them?


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

only guys who actually know what they're doing :mrgreen:


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I hear how hard headed they are from everyone until they are around mine then they can't believe how obedient he is. They're the only breed of dog I've really ever hunted with.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Buddy has one- certainly everything you have read about them is true at least with this dog. Great dog- unbelievably smart- he says he has an agreement with the dog. I tell he what I want him to do and he'll decide. I have watched this dog have my dogs in the yard and they start playing fetch with his tennis balls. He picks up his food bowl- walks around the yard and picks up all the bowls and puts them in the food bowl. He then takes his food bowl to the back of the garage and leaves it- Game over-


----------



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

Have 2, 12yr old Senior Hunter, 4 yr old Junior Hunter with Senior pass, Rally Title and Obedience Title, pretty great dogs...not for everyone, really love to work !!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

me.


----------

